# leader length on fishfinder rig?



## grandpa21 (Aug 8, 2008)

I see that many guys choose to go with a short leader on their fish-finder rigs from their top shot to hook. I realize that this creates less wind resistance and makes for an easier and further cast. Intuitively I would think that having a rig with a leader that short with the bait and hook so close to the weight it would cause the bait to sink under the sand with weight after getting washed over by the current. I have not yet caught a Bull from the surf, or tested this theory so I have no justification to prove this to be true, but I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were???

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

The shorter the better...or cannonball.


----------



## Bassbandit (Apr 28, 2008)

*leader lenth.....*

I try to make mine on average about 3" long. I use 125lb test line. I also crimp with double sleeves (1.3 size) to hook and swivel. I mostly use 9/0 stright shank SSW Owner hooks. I also use VMC 7835 series hooks in 9/0.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I run my sinker clip on the shock leader, a swivel and have a 1-3" 80# leader to the hook...


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

My leaders are typically 3-5" long. I plan on expirmenting this year with a cannonball set-up.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I assume we are talking about what I refer the bite leader on a drum rig and not the actual rig itself?

Either way, on the rig itself (between the swivel at the main line to the swivel connecting to my hoook) - I use about 24" of 80lb test mono. It's typically crimped on but sometimes I tie it. The actual fish finder slides up and down that and I place 1 or 2 beads between the slide and my knots/crimps. 

From the bottom swivel to the actual hook (usually 6/0+) I use 1-3" of 100-125# mono - again, either crimped or tied (depending on my mood that day). 

I do also add some variation to the standard rig. I sometimes make this bite leader a bit longer (12-18") and add a small in line float. Usually not so much for actually targetting big drum (never caught one yet ............. ugh) - but in terms of modifying the normal drum type rig. Seems to do OK when you don't plan on casting REAL far anyhow (wind, bars, fish in close, etc) as it will helicopter on you a bit. But it's a nice way to get the bait up off the sand a touch and moving in the current.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> I run my sinker clip on the shock leader, a swivel and have a 1-3" 80# leader to the hook...


QFT

hook is snelled first and then i crimp to the swivel. 100lb for me, its what i had laying around from my BG days.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Entropy said:


> QFT
> 
> hook is snelled first and then i crimp to the swivel. 100lb for me, its what i had laying around from my BG days.


Why crimp? Tie it short.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

grandpa21 said:


> I see that many guys choose to go with a short leader on their fish-finder rigs from their top shot to hook. I realize that this creates less wind resistance and makes for an easier and further cast. Intuitively I would think that having a rig with a leader that short with the bait and hook so close to the weight it would cause the bait to sink under the sand with weight after getting washed over by the current. I have not yet caught a Bull from the surf, or tested this theory so I have no justification to prove this to be true, but I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were???
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Ryan


IMO, drum feed by smell and root along the bottom so the bait getting sanded in is not a issue. Also the fact that the best drum fishermen on the east coast do it is good enough for me. When I was using the FF rig, I tied it similiar to AK's.

That being said, I switched over to the cannon ball rig last year and have fished it exclusively.


----------



## grandpa21 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Was down in HI this past weekend and managed to hook up on my first red from the surf! It's been a long time comin' but now that I'm not cherry anymore I can focus on getting that 50" Bull! 

I used a bite leader approx 6-10" (I know a little long for most guys but it worked ) and although I didn't get a tape on him I'm guessing he was approx 34". 

I'm going to stick to about a 6" bite leader for now and see how it goes. 

Thanks again and tight lines. 

-Ryan


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Congrats on that first one. The next 'll be easier...

What cdog said about drum is right on. For drum use a short leader as it helps tremendously with casting. I use a 1" ff or a cannonball. For stripers I like a ff just a bit longer - 2 or 3" - but typically you don't hafta cast so far for them.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the fish up here are picky.
my chance % increases if my leader is longer.

on rough days, ill use 2-3" 
normal nice days ill use 5-7"


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The Outer Banks isn't the Northeast. The shorter the leader, the longer the cast. It doesn't matter if the fish prefer a 6" leader _when the cast won't reach them_. Likewise, if the fish are in close and I can get away with a three foot long leader, I go with the longer leader.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> Why crimp? Tie it short.


i dont have the tool or any desire to buy one...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Snelling can be done the same way, without the tool, and end up just as short. Or you can spend the $5 and get the tool. It comes in handy for several other knots as well.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the tool is actually a pretty good buy in my books.
keep it on the keychain or something.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*leaers*

Am I right that the leaders are tied so short for casting distance with the 8nbait set up?
I get distance with a clipped down trolly rig with any where from a 12 to 36 inch 80# test leader an 10/0 SSW owner hook and a fish head or crab or parts there of for bait.

we dont have the large drum runs but snook and tarpon seem to like it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chilehead2 said:


> Am I right that the leaders are tied so short for casting distance with the 8nbait set up?
> I get distance with a clipped down trolly rig with any where from a 12 to 36 inch 80# test leader an 10/0 SSW owner hook and a fish head or crab or parts there of for bait.
> 
> we dont have the large drum runs but snook and tarpon seem to like it.


Yeah, those showed up on the Outer Banks(the trolly rig) but most sticked with the FF rig or canon ball rig. There is a variation out there that some use for sharks using 3-400# test leader.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

As Cdog said,drum root along the bottom many times for crabs,sandfleas,flounders,and whatever else may be there.. They also have pretty keen sense of smell.. Most of the time,granted not all of it,you're fishing in muddy water anyway,so a bait swinging off the bottom really is no better than one that is stationary,as with a cannonball rig or short fishfinder,jmho from what I have dealt with in the past.. With cobia or stripers could be a different story alltogether,although have caught both on cannonball rigs.. 
I've found the cannonball rig to be simpler for me in the dark.. When pretied,you don't have to hunt down a bead and try to get 50 or 60 shock through that little biddy hole with my eyes ,nor do you have to find a swivel.. Simply pull it out of the bag,tie it on,snap on an 8oz,and bait up...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

for me

80 lb shock leader on the reel..bead,sinkerslide w sinker,then a barrel swivel to 1/2"-3/4" 130 lb leader to hook...never been a fan of the cannonball..nothing against it, dont doubt it or distrust it, just dont like it..plain old short leader fishfinder has never let me down see no reason to switch..jmo


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> for me
> 
> 80 lb shock leader on the reel..bead,sinkerslide w sinker,then a barrel swivel to 1/2"-3/4" 130 lb leader to hook...never been a fan of the cannonball..nothing against it, dont doubt it or distrust it, just dont like it..plain old short leader fishfinder has never let me down see no reason to switch..jmo


 From what I have seen of ya feesh'n Chris,you're doing fine with what you are doing,no need to switch... Not trying to convence anyone to switch,it works for me and if what ya got works,keep using it...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

chris storrs said:


> for me
> 
> 80 lb shock leader on the reel..bead,sinkerslide w sinker,then a barrel swivel to 1/2"-3/4" 130 lb leader to hook...never been a fan of the cannonball..nothing against it, dont doubt it or distrust it, just dont like it..plain old short leader fishfinder has never let me down see no reason to switch..jmo


i agree. i dont use cannonballs myself either..

take for example. a blue takes your bait and saws thru the leader.. you lose a hook, a slidy, and your sinker.

if you have a short leader.. youd still get back your sinker, slidy, and swivel.


----------

